
European Parliament Approves 30% Netflix Content Quota - atlasunshrugged
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/european-parliament-approves-netflix-content-quota-1148965
======
DocTomoe
Yay for a future where 30% more of Netflix is low-budget local holier-than-
thou crap, more shows about UK people baking and more pseudofunny German
history sketches. And because now they have to buy, EU studios will get extra
demands when it comes to pricing, meaning less money for interesting
productions.

There is a reason why European cinema and TV drives people to Netflix.

~~~
atlasunshrugged
I don't know, I've seen some really high quality BBC shows too and I'd love to
see more of that- agree if they're just going to phone it in to hit a quota
then this is no good for anyone

~~~
DocTomoe
Sure. And those are... surprisingly expensive. Also, most of them already are
available on Netflix.

That being said: The UK is going to leave the EU, so in a few months, BBC
productions no longer count.

